# Need modifier !!



## prem_ponnuru (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello All,

Can anybody explain me wich mod is to be used in the following scenario.

71010 done by Dr. X in the morning 

71010 done by Dr. Y in the after noon

again in the evening Dr Y is repeating the same 71010 

I know I need to append 77 mod to 71010 which was done in the after noon. But which mod 76/77 would be appropriate to use on third 71010 done in the evening. 

Should we append mod depending up on the initial procedure done in the morning or the procedure done in the after noon??

Thanks in advance !!

Prem


----------



## harshila (Jan 6, 2009)

hi i will use 76 mod for third one because same doc y read arternoon and
evening i code radiology i use if i am wrong pl let me know


----------



## prem_ponnuru (Jan 7, 2009)

*thx*

Hi,

Thanks for your response !!

Even I agree with you. But in our organisation our coders are using 77 mod. so I just want to confirm.

Any more comments please !!!

Prem.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 7, 2009)

*Are they in the same practice?*

If Dr X and Dr Y are in the same practice, I would use Mod 76 on both the 2d and 3rd instance.  Physicians in the same practice, with the same specialty, are considered the same doctor. 

If they are in two different practices, or of two different specialties, then -77 modifier on procedure # 2; -76 modifier on procedure # 3.


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

